# Helicobacter Pylori



## mcamp (May 10, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what diagnosis code to use for history Helicobacter Pylori?


----------



## hewitt (May 10, 2012)

You might want to consider V12.79.


----------



## coachlang3 (May 10, 2012)

My thought as well.


----------



## mcamp (May 10, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

